# New construction clean up company



## manglam (Apr 28, 2009)

We have started a new construction clean up company in oklahoma, would like to have help in bidding amounts and how too's.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be nice - first you should post an intro in the Introduction area, second please put your location in your profile, third is to duck & pull a search on going rate, how much do I charge, etc... Check out the business section - Pricing Estimating sticky thread for tips on pricing


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

What new construction ?????


----------



## Barkri12 (May 1, 2009)

Working a construction job is a lot of work, with a lot of materials coming to and from the job. Metal pipes, nails, rebar, cuttings from two by fours, and worse all accumulate at a construction site. Getting them cleaned up is the job of a Construction Cleanup Contractor.


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

Barkri12 said:


> Working a construction job is a lot of work, with a lot of materials coming to and from the job. Metal pipes, nails, rebar, cuttings from two by fours, and worse all accumulate at a construction site. Getting them cleaned up is the job of a Construction Cleanup Contractor.


Whoa!! I guess some people are NOT reading the OP questions!! :no:


----------



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

*no 2x4s, derrr*

you are talking about cleaning up only finfish type stuff........


1) look on a map in a town about an hour away from you ...

2) go to intenet yellow pages, call local contractor...

3) TELL a BS story about building a home next month...

4) ask how much jack!!!!!!!

5) you charge same amount.............


----------



## SunSet (Dec 11, 2007)

There is a difference between:
site clean up
sweeps
Rough cleans
Final cleans

are you talking commercial or residential?

Which area are you dealing with?

I started a PCC residential cleaning service about 2 yrs ago. I come in at the end of the phase and clean the home so that when the HO moves in all they have to deal with is moving their stuff in. Everything is ready for them to begin putting their stuff in order.

We also do sweeps and some pressure washing. My suggestion is to read up on all areas and chose one. Once you become an expert on one, expand into other areas. 

Lingo is different in each part of the country; make sure you and the contractor is on the same page with definitions of what is what. EX: a sweep here is coming in after frame has been put up and cleaning up after the electricians, plumbers and framers. Or coming in after prep for painters and all other subs - and cleaning up their mess - "sweeping" out the place of all debris - make ready for floor installation and final paint.

Your contractors may have a different definition for "sweep". ALWAYS make sure your definition of "cleaning" is the same definition the contractor has. It will save both of you a lot of headaches (not to mention, making sure you get paid for the work done).


----------



## SunSet (Dec 11, 2007)

Your website says you are in Cullman (and surrounding areas) I thought you said you were in OK? Are you a contractor or a cleaning service?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You've got to be kidding. People actually hire cleaning contractors. I could see using one for a large commercial job, but residential. We just keep do a good cleaning when it calls for it. Also recycle as much as possible.


----------



## STELLA (Jun 5, 2009)

My speciality is foreclosure cleanouts. I also own a professional carpet cleaning company and we are looking for cleaning jobs with builders and contractors. MY COMPANY IS IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA


----------



## Risley deb (Jun 7, 2009)

The crews I hire charge .40x sq ft of home. They come 3-4 times. They bring two 30yard boxes one for trash, one for lumber. It's kind of funny when they come after spary leaves , they sort through all the scrap wire, so they can sell the copper.


----------



## FacilitySupport (Dec 15, 2008)

*Construction Clean-up -- final answer:*

Hello all,

Construction clean-ups are incredible opportunities for companies that don't avoid very hard work or challenging schedules. The rewards are absolutely there! Good luck with your bids and don't forget your HARD HAT!

Thomas Anthony
Facility Support Services


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

FacilitySupport said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Construction clean-ups are incredible opportunities for companies that don't avoid very hard work or challenging schedules. The rewards are absolutely there! Good luck with your bids and don't forget your HARD HAT!
> 
> ...


----------

